# PVR 508 Error Code:0457 Call DISH



## styxfix

I got this error code the other day when I was using my PVR. It first froze up on the current channel when I press the PVR button. I then did a soft reboot to revive the receiver and I got this massage about an error code: 0457 and I need to call DISH. I was afarid my PVR hard disk crash because I could no longer use any PVR functions or gain access to my previous recorded programs. I thought I lost all 45 hours of my PVR programing.

I did another soft reboot (holding the power button) and I still got the same error message. Only until I did a total shut down w/ an uplug of the cord and after powering up, I was able to get every back to normal as it once was. I feel fortunate to not have lost anything.

Anyone have an idea what this error code: 0457 means?

The CSR didn't have any clue. I'm hoping this was a one-time thing.


----------



## Adrian_R

I had the same problem. Here's the story on it as well as what Dish told me its about...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8021


----------



## styxfix

Thanks for the link to the tread, but I don't think any of my timers were going off, but maybe one was going off and I didn't notice Everything seems fine now, so I'll just hope that it was just a freak thing and hopefully it won't happen again.


----------



## Adrian_R

For what its worth, I didn't know at the time that a timer was firing off. My son had been watching tv, answered the "blinking clock" upcoming timer notice, then turned off the tv and left the room. A couple of minutes later, I walked in, sat down, turned on the tv, and started working my 501, and blam!

Even if your problem wasn't caused by a timer situation, you should still try not to work your 501/8 when a timer is firing off (per Dish adv. tech support).

For me, doing bi-daily resets (the holding the power button down for five seconds kind) seems to keep my 501 in good working condition. You might want to consider doing the same. Also make sure your 501 is turned off when its not in use. I've had lots of problems when I leave it on for more than a day at a time.

In any case, here's hoping that you don't have any more problems with your 501!


----------



## styxfix

I just got this error again when I awoke this morning. I may had my PVR off when the timer started (3am). I least I know what to do to get it working again, but it's starting to get a little annoying.


----------

